# Post ur Workspace Here



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi guys...

Post you *Desktop, Lappy and Your Workspace here!*

*Let others see ur Workspace *

Now dont tell theres already a thread running... like(post wat u purchased).

This Thread is just to post the Pic of ur Desktop, Laptop and your Workspace 

*Note: Post small images for preview. Use www.imageshack.us*
*****************************************************

*Here's Mine:*

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5164/picture8kz5.th.jpg

One more: 

*img456.imageshack.us/img456/7793/picture6vs5.th.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Sep 14, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/55691103/MOV00010.3gp
and picasaweb.google.com/max.demon.m


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/3171/imacworkspaceyy9.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ Cool workspace GOobimama


----------



## dissel (Sep 15, 2007)

Most Ugliest (no.1 in this segment) in the whole forum.

Back View
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/897/01072006012bu0.th.jpg

Front View
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/251/01072006010vi6.th.jpg

After getting TV

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/9920/27042007004bs7.th.jpg


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 15, 2007)

^ looks like hackers work place in  Die Hard 4


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 15, 2007)

gooobimama and dissel.. both rock.. but i wud go in fr a dissel 'GEEK' style


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah dissel's workspace looks like a hacker workspace


----------



## dissel (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks....the picture is taken 1 year ago, though my HP's Stand alone Scanner and Inkjet 3-in-1(F370) is missing from the pic, Now the whole place is un-picturable.


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

@goobi ... that ur studio???


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

iMav Post yours


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks! I always like a neat and clean desktop. Makes me _feel_ like working. My dad used to leave papers on my table (cause he loves using my Mac). One day I literally threw them out. Now no one leaves stuff on my desk for fear of destruction.

Here's my entertainment room:
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/8513/dsc00261kc2.th.jpg
Its a big mess, but what can I do? I hate to work here even though there's a bigger screen n all.

Another pic of the subwoofer (cause it's so amazingly huge!)
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/6274/dsc00262hu4.th.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

^^This is the mother of all subwoofers.


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

First Half:

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/3996/dscn2051uq5.th.jpg

Second Half:

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4563/dscn2052ux5.th.jpg

The Whole Thing:

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/8553/dscn2053sw1.th.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ So that's where all the salesman bashing comes from!


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

yup ...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ LoL...... ur workspace is like a cave


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2007)

24/7 Downloads & Render machine a.k.a Lab . Does everything you can expect a computer to do, even supercomputing calculations (using Folding@home obviously)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1175/1386523372_60671dac08_o.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2007)

@iMav is that hobbes ?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool man.... its nice...........


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't post my pc picture.Its too ancient.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ @ Tech_Genius........ come on buddy.... nothing happens... take ur W810i.... and take a nice shot and post it


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

@ iMav: Nice nokia 7610 style cabbie....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is mine:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC00321.JPG


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ 5.1 converted to Mono !!! Is that how you have placed the speakers in reality or just for the photo ?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2007)

The speakers which are attached to monitor are just for show off.I don't use them.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

boy-O-boy... tech genius its good


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's mine.

Top half:

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/4559/15092007001hr8vs0.th.jpg

Bottom half:

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/4769/150920070018ld7.th.jpg

Full:

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/7575/150920070018hk4.th.jpg

And finally,my Desktop

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/423/20070915185934ul2.th.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Sep 15, 2007)

^^  dude post it in thumbnails

Edit: Nice sofa .. but why so much of stuff on it  ?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

@ shady_inc...please use thumnails


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ shady_inc...please use thumnails



Certainly will next time round. 



			
				charan said:
			
		

> Edit: Nice sofa .. but why so much of stuff on it  ?



My entire room is in a mess like that always..


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

@ shady... u can upload those pic and post a thumbnail in those posts...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ shady... u can upload those pic and post a thumbnail in those posts...



Doing.......Done!!All hail imageshack!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey shady... you got a nice user title thing going on there...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hey shady... you got a nice user title thing going on there...



He...he...thnx..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 15, 2007)

@goobimama very nice workspace

@iMav very good workspace

@gx_saurav change your monitor lol


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine  

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/054-20070915101651.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/039-20070915100505.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/045-20070915100514.jpg*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/047-20070915101643.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/052.JPG*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/050.JPG


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

thats a clean workspace ... funky but i was expecting turntables connected to the pc


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool Workspace techno, hope this thread will be sticky


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's my photo as it is 
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/5684/image923zm9.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

^ is that Coffee CUP ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 15, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ is that Coffee CUP ?



Tea actually


----------



## max_demon (Sep 15, 2007)

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/2143/dsc00064rv3.th.jpg
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7651/dsc00060tr4.th.jpg
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/6097/dsc00058nb7.th.jpg
*img77.imageshack.us/img77/4539/dsc00050xr8.th.jpg

It was my brother


----------



## xbonez (Sep 15, 2007)

a computer is a computer dude!! and if u're not too much into gaming, u don't need a high end sys


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2007)

^^^^ are its ok. Use that computer to learn something like designing or coding then earn your own money & buy an alienware 

Atul, change your phone & send that monitor to me.

@ gaurav_indian

I m bankrupt due to all the forms i m filling, i was going to buy but decided to repair it instead


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

@iMav ..ur cabinet face looks like one of a Nokia phone


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 16, 2007)

@max_demon
friend most of the world is poor!



btw this is a very cool thread!
i will post mine too but dotn have cam right now


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

ya my cabinet is the face of a nokia 7610 .... the dealer sent 2 cabs to my place 1 was very huge and the other was this ... mom said go for this though i didnt want the 7610 face ... well who cares i never look down


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2007)

My bedspace + workspace = total komfort   

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1147/1387747613_0e705e957d_m.jpg
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1147/1387747613_e3be28d2c7_o.jpg
...............

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1171/1387747609_0461fb1201_m.jpg
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1171/1387747609_7314a9701c_o.jpg

I got some crappy resolution


----------



## virus_killer (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ Where do you seat ?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice workspace max daemon


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

@t159: 

1. wat r 2 comps for
2. why are placed facing opposite direction


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ To play MP games face 2 face 

====================================
Hey i got a new cabinet 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1096/1389098681_e1ca250603.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/1389995522_4dc43bfa1f.jpg


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

thats cool & simple


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 16, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> thats a clean workspace ... funky but i was expecting turntables connected to the pc



All thanks to my Mom .. she needs everything to be spik and span 
Too poor for a turntable 



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> Cool Workspace techno, hope this thread will be sticky



Thanks ,Too many stikies already so dunno ...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 16, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Nice workspace max daemon


 EDITED : REAL MAX DEMON

sorry that was my brother

the actual real reply of mine was the first one

i should disable remember me :S

i m satesfied with my pc and happy too 

all games on my pc run better than my friend's 1 GB ram :d


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

Stop it dude.I am not rich either but I am happy with what I have.And infact not many of us are rich or have money to burn.So study hard,do something good and be very rich someday.
Atleast you have a PC and unlimited braodband connection(I read your blog).


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Hey it's the worst. I shouted too much for a 19" LCD Widescreen Monitor But my father didn't bought it !!!And Everybody in thinkdigit must be having their own homes/flats but i don't have my own home !!! I Live in a Railway Quarter !!!So i'm quite poor !!! and i can't afford a good workspace.



Learn one thing in lfe, whining about something won't help, taking actions will...You don't like the condition u r in right now, fine....learn, study & work hard to change that condition. 

Just saying " i m poor" won't do anything.


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Learn one thing in lfe, whining about something won't help, taking actions will...You don't like the condition u r in right now, fine....learn, study & work hard to change that condition.
> 
> Just saying " i m poor" won't do anything.




^^^ excelllent advice my friend .. thats what worth  change the loaction with your own hardwork and see ...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

@ iMav, Its a Cabinet From Zebronics... (Model: Nagasaki)... It comes with 2 Fans at the left and one with the back... all at the price of 1150 

@ techno.... its ok 

@ Max_Daemon.... dont feel sad man


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

well here is my so called workspace  

*img488.imageshack.us/img488/4453/tiredwiththedaysworkui1.jpg
the cat is the permanent member he like the warmth of the monitor 
i think he is after the mouse all the times...on the far left is my another proud possession a iBook G4...  




 *img256.imageshack.us/img256/8971/spkswt8.jpg
on the first rack is this printer and yeah 4 x 80 GB drives !!!! yeah all drives collected from scrap yards !!! but all functional too.. the i-ball tarang full wood speakers  




*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7404/connectorsen6.jpg
you know the times when u were kids and thought y cant i make a airplane well the same is what i did.... i drilled manually 2 big gaps in the cabinet and installed a 12v fan with high suction rate in them and now i get a through-out air flow using an areometer i got a good rate of air suction( will repost with the details ) ! ...  in the cabinet-front i had removed a a cd-rom protection casing an using it as air duct there are internal air fills used to direct the flow in the cabinet ! 
i had brought the cabinet for 400Rs and did all the things now my pc internal temp doesn't goes above 28-30deg C at any instance even when over clocking ...!!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ The Cat is COOL ..... keep an eye on ur mouse


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 16, 2007)

> you know the times when u were kids and thought y cant i make a airplane well the same is what i did.... i drilled manually 2 big gaps in the cabinet and installed a 12v fan with high suction rate in them and now i get a through-out air flow using an areometer i got a good rate of air suction( will repost with the details ) ! ... in the cabinet-front i had removed a a cd-rom protection casing an using it as air duct there are internal air fills used to direct the flow in the cabinet !
> i had brought the cabinet for 400Rs and did all the things now my pc internal temp doesn't goes above 28-30deg C at any instance even when over clocking ...!!


Man thats excellent.Will you please tell us how you managed that?Maybe write a tutorial.I need to cool down my computer.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

@ techno_funky: u got a nice widescreen LCD and a nice wallpaper too.Cool,I say...

Also' which cam did u use for snapshot??


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 16, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> @ techno_funky: u got a nice widescreen LCD and a nice wallpaper too.Cool,I say...
> 
> Also' which cam did u use for snapshot??



That will be the Nikon Coolpix S500 (bought just last month)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> well here is my so called workspace
> 
> *img488.imageshack.us/img488/4453/tiredwiththedaysworkui1.jpg
> the cat is the permanent member he like the warmth of the monitor
> i think he is after the mouse all the times.



CAT!!!! doesnt he have a name?


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

spinrox nice mac, will soon post my workspace when i get a new pc...


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

he he he


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 16, 2007)

@spironox.. i absolutely love racks  ...yo


----------



## nithinks (Sep 16, 2007)

@spironox  post thumbnails dude....


----------



## goobimama (Sep 16, 2007)

The Small Cat (that's my cat's name, he is quite big) is a permanent resident of my chair. He used to climb on top of the table, but since Cats are the number 1 reason for air vents getting clogged (lungs included), I disciplined him. 

@nithinks: The pictures are not that big so thumbnails shouldn't be necessary...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> My bedspace + workspace = total komfort
> 
> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1147/1387747613_0e705e957d_m.jpg
> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1147/1387747613_e3be28d2c7_o.jpg
> ...



dude, this is my dream workspace


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

@ xboneZ post yours with your doggy beside ur monitor


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

@ the_devil_himself : dear friend the cooling solution will be soon out in pdf forms for all to acess ..i work in a firm that makes cooling towers (industrial) so u knw i got the idea about the air movements and all. my technique is simple and doesnt req any thing like a water coooling and all just 350 bucks for the fans (2nos) and you are done with 28-30 deg (i am taking 28 as the wet bulb temp) 

@charan: dear the cats name is POTTANS ( malayalam for silly) he is a real idiot with things a real goofy in cats ... really adorable in all forms
take for eg he broke his one canine tooth when he was chewing on a chicken bone hahahah now he looks like a walrus with one teeth 

@ entrana & Nav11ang : thanks a lot for the appriciations

@Nithinks :sorry  i am new to image shack dont know how to paste the thumbnails 

@ goobimama: my cat is real adorable as yours is, he likes to hang out at the table desk and lays at the exact place as show in the pic and he just keeps on poking his tiny feet at my hands on the keyboard and when he get pissed out he just runs on the key board! not yeat tried to  swallow the mouse but he kicks the mouse and bites the wires of the mouse ! 


thanks every body for your feedbacks ... looking fwd for more


nixon


----------



## xbonez (Sep 16, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ xboneZ post yours with your doggy beside ur monitor



yeah, lemme try that. but i'll have to clear a lot of space on my table to get her up, and i don't know if it'll take her weight   that's assuming i can lift her up on the table


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahhh thats the spirit xBonez... keep movin..


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

@spironox:another cat lover,after me,goobimama 
 POTTAN?=crack 
my cat is called "sheroo" and he is the king of the area as no male cats are there to threat his territory  .he is really enjoying the life,which we simply cant  .
he is scary of any and everything.so we can understand how heroic he is!


----------



## spironox (Sep 16, 2007)

@ praka123 : dear cat lover friend .. i have this cat and his younger sibling for some times and guess what his 3 older generation was born and brought up at my home itself !!! 

well mine is a simple cat who snooze around the clock and yeah in night too he simply snooze .. he is a brave hunter of dead animals and yeah typically scared of cockroaches !!! 

he is a idiot in all sense only thing he does is cajols us to feed him and rest is zzzzzzz 24x7 and he is hardly 1 years old (human years)

his bro is a brave and cunning well he is the sole fresh hunter in the gang rest of them ran off to different places and have their own territory .. Mr pottans has his territory too .. its till the neighborhood dogs coverage ...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

Lol u ppl shd start a thread called the Cat Chronicles


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

@ praka, post urs


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

^he(sheroo) is busy flurting with catgals how can i get him to pose-may be i shud think castrating him  .OK i am stopping offtopic
will post as soon as i get a good cam.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

use some cam phone


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 17, 2007)

Okies, here is my worksapce...........  
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.0d156c3dd3.jpg
Used mainly for 3d modelling and rendering, other than that movies/music and some gaming (haven't got the time, too much work) .


----------



## iMav (Sep 17, 2007)

where it  ... forgot to post link


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

its rite there imav. very much visible!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2007)

Not visible to me.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2007)

@imav and IRD: the image is hosted but not loading properly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

patience, my dear Tech_Genius! 

@charan,
of corz it is. i can perfectly see the thumbnail and also the full scale image on clicking it.


----------



## iMav (Sep 17, 2007)

ah! patience is the virtue of all mothers  ... and hence i lack it  ... saw it ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @t159:
> 
> 1. wat r 2 comps for
> 2. why are placed facing opposite direction


1.one for development purpose (thats wat my bro use it for).
   its a p4 2.4Ghz with 512MB RAM
  Other one facing towards the viewer is for gaming and rendering purpose its a C2D E6300 with 1GB RAM.

2.serves as cubicles



			
				spironox said:
			
		

> well here is my so called workspace
> 
> *img488.imageshack.us/img488/4453/tiredwiththedaysworkui1.jpg



dont let her peek inside ur cabbie
else everything will go kaput
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/1392787493_2a09cc2a29_m.jpg
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/1392787493_40d9ebe38d_o.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 17, 2007)

john.. wrkspacez cool  i like transparent and ya ..blue :O


----------



## goobimama (Sep 17, 2007)

I've always liked dual monitor setups. Something about them that's just...wow.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow kool Workspace pics... 
hey kool monitor..  @ techno_funky 
mast thread  hai plzzz sticky kiya jaaye...


----------



## spironox (Sep 17, 2007)

nice man really its eye oggling stuff ..


love to have twin monitors 


regards
 nixon


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 17, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> john.. wrkspacez cool  i like transparent and ya ..blue :O



Thanks man.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2007)

No Frills Workstation here and No Fancy stuff too

*clean One*
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8830/123gk2.th.jpg
*Dirty*
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/7434/uselesspics045xz9.th.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Sep 17, 2007)

I will Post my PC pic with my dearly Pet Franklin !!! ( He's a Turtle !!! )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

A tortoise!cool man .
Post the pictures ASAP.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/4826/ohaiiminurcabinetlukkinuv5.jpg

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## spironox (Sep 17, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> I will Post my PC pic with my dearly Pet Franklin !!! ( He's a TortoisE !!! )




hey man post it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 tortoise wow .. i had turtle once but tortoise....... man cooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  i would love to see that



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> *img247.imageshack.us/img247/4826/ohaiiminurcabinetlukkinuv5.jpg
> Sorry couldn't resist



btw i guess ^ he is after the bug i guess

.. thats awesome pic ..i must train my Pottans for some constructive acts  ..he just came back after 2 days from out camping !! or was he flirting around


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2007)

@max... waiting for the the pic... It doesnt matter even if the PC is not featured in the pic you tortoise should


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 17, 2007)

yo guys are absolutely bonkers 

how abt - The cat looking for the rat
or - Now no need to fumble with front panel LED and switch connectors. Use Cat Vision!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

Hehe, another then:
*kscakes.com.nyud.net:8080/LolCats/Uploads/Saved/where-iz-eet-wheres-mah-screwz.jpg

Made with *kscakes.com/LolCats/Default.aspx


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice to see all rigs here...
Please don't laugh at mine.... messy setup.
Time being lappy is not on lap! 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.4dd89007fe.jpg


----------



## spironox (Sep 18, 2007)

good one dude ^^ like the setup of the laptop desk station


----------



## azzu (Sep 18, 2007)

i have a TURTLE  too


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 18, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> good one dude ^^ like the setup of the laptop desk station


Thanks dude.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok , here are my Turtle's Pics  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*img...us/img223/7730/dsc00082sw3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/7730/dsc00082sw3.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/235/dsc00084ju6.jpg
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/9733/dsc00085th6.jpg
*img234.imageshack.us/img234/6483/dsc00086vk4.jpg
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2852/dsc00088rs3.jpg
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/9333/dsc00089jk7.jpg
*img66.imageshack.us/img66/2116/dsc00090gg0.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

oh pal!!! haf some pity on lesser mortals and post the thumbnailz plz...


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

arre bahi tere tortoise ne mere net conx ko tortoise kar diya hai ... *USE THUMBNAILS*


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

Use thumbnail view.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry Guys , I'm Piyush , Max's Brother i dunno how to post thumbnails but still i'm trying dude , i'm really really sorry , plzzz forgive me naa


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Sorry Guys , I'm Piyush , Max's Brother i dunno how to post thumbnails but still i'm trying dude , i'm really really sorry , plzzz forgive me naa


Pls check this thread.  Why dont you create your self a new account ?


----------



## max_demon (Sep 19, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Pls check this thread.  Why dont you create your self a new account ?



Dude i have my own account too named as "Piyush Hrithik"


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Sorry Guys , I'm Piyush , Max's Brother i dunno how to post thumbnails but still i'm trying dude , i'm really really sorry , plzzz forgive me naa


 we forgive u but not ur brother ... usko pakad k bol ki tell u how to post thimbnails


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^  hehe... yeah, iMav is rite!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 19, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> No Frills Workstation here and No Fancy stuff too
> 
> *clean One*
> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/8830/123gk2.th.jpg
> ...




Comment on mine too


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2007)

thats the neatest 1 here after goobi's and techno's ...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Buddies !!! Someone please comment on my turtle !!! please !!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Hey Buddies !!! Someone please comment on my turtle !!! please !!!


fulltime geek

And next time dont let him near ur PC, he kinda feels butterflies.

That Top View reminds me of biological mine

waise akela bore nahi hota hoga kya??


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

turtle looks lonely, and round, real real round and cute


----------



## xbonez (Sep 19, 2007)

For those on slower net connections, here's max's turtle (thumbnail view)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00082sw3.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00084ju6.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00085th6.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00086vk4.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00088rs3.jpg    *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00089jk7.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/dsc00090gg0.jpg


----------



## spironox (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ great yaar but franklin seems a bit lonely here  any how good...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^^He was having  his partner too but he died    on 26th of September 2006 , his name was Dudley.I will find his pic , it must be in the photo albums.
I will find it soon , scan , and post it here , ok?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 22, 2007)

do turtle sh!t on ur desktop @max


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> do turtle sh!t on ur desktop @max



How did ya know that

And i thought it has straight orientation.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2007)

no , turtle can't even climb to desktop


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

@ xbonez.. where did u get that from 

and the aerial view of my messed workspace 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1114/1430820116_89e349e157_o.jpg

keep posting guys


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ LOL giga you call that messed?


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ LOL giga you call that messed?



11 and how did ya get tht shot.. an acrobatic jump from a bed nearby and a midair shot  ?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL... i'm 6.4 inch tall... a chair is enough for me to touch the roof from my head


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ in PU and 6.4" tall  ... no more comments


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 25, 2007)

This is mine 

Click on thumbnail to view 
*www.acchablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/dsc00824.thumbnail.JPG


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 25, 2007)

here's mine..


*img74.imageshack.us/img74/6830/dsc00026pr1.th.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is my workspace.. i cleaned it today for taking the pics.. if i would have posted the crap filled on my bed just a bit left.. you guys would see how dirty and messed up i keep my stuff.. well i am a bit unlucky not to post the pic of my LCD which was broken by my DOG : who died day before coz of cardiac arrest.. (i am sad) 

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/6638/picture001qp6.th.jpg

the cabinet is Zebronics Marco 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1914/picture007av6.th.jpg

This is MY Microsoft Entertainment Desktop 7000 (bluetooth)

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6092/picture003wk3.th.jpg

My Philips Headphones, Microsoft FPR and Microsoft mouse charger

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/7040/picture005um0.th.jpg

Microsoft Laser Mouse 8000

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6834/picture004vk4.th.jpg

My subwoofer system 
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6600/picturely0.th.jpg

and this is my beloved dog : GOMBO  
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1310/030906232209qq1.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/1914/picture007av6.th.jpg


Nice cabinet

Open it and post your monster aka nvidia 8800 GTX pictures.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 28, 2007)

man more pictures.. okeyy.. will post it ASAP


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

@shantanu how much did you pay for the KBD+Mouse?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 28, 2007)

I had it from the M$ company store so had a discounted price :$100 , i guess it is $300 or something like that for others


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2007)

My Precious......Only 3 days old.

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/6754/eos350dzx2.th.jpg

After Unpacking - All Bundled accessories and manuals. 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/3826/img0363gu6.th.jpg

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



			
				prateek_san said:
			
		

> here's mine..
> 
> 
> *img74.imageshack.us/img74/6830/dsc00026pr1.th.jpg



The TV Tuner card is same as mine.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's mine-
Closer View
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/1264/gamingrig002hn7.jpg

Wide View
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/4576/gamingrig003ml0.jpg

Ultra 120 Xtreme I got today
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/5163/ultra120xtreme001fm4.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/425/ultra120xtreme002em5.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ whats that card on 1x slot?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ whats that card on 1x slot?


That's the HD sound card which comes bundled with the motherboard.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow.. thats COOL ... which is that Mobo ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ Read his siggy


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

^oh, thanks


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 29, 2007)

Can I post the pics of Ultra 120 Xtreme installed.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 29, 2007)

this thread is gr8. very cool stuff guys.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Can I post the pics of Ultra 120 Xtreme installed.



Sure why not  ...


----------



## spironox (Oct 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Man thats excellent.Will you please tell us how you managed that?Maybe write a tutorial.I need to cool down my computer.



hey i finally wrote a "how to install exhaust fan" manuel according to my knowledge

who ever wants the manuel send me ur email id via private msg ... i will post it through 

if any one has another option do let me know like uploading/files and all .


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

^ instead post a thread in tutorial section


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^done.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70652


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

now thats pretty cool


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

Bump

I just modified my workspace and looks like this:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2319/1774071602_a55ff0f7cd_o.jpg


----------



## spironox (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ nice man clean and clutter free what about cooling man ???
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70652
^^ this might help for fragging


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ LOL thank, but i already  have the coolest prescott.. why should i worry? 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72717


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 19, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2285/2047487354_7cd15be55d.jpg

This is how mine looks today onwards


----------



## goobimama (Nov 19, 2007)

So the PC dubba is still there. Feeling a little weird with no 'computer' around?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

nice desk


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

if that white tiffin box is not there,the desky will be too kewl  (not that i am anti-mac).


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

^ yeah, that reminds me my school tiffin box.. which i used to lick a lot


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually, the PC is there for a few reasons..

1) That has my TV Tuner card
2) Ubuntu for all my Unix
3) Windows for VB6.0
4) It houses my 360 GB of HDDs 

My monitor has 2 inputs so switching is very easy


----------



## New (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is mine workspace...


*img410.imageshack.us/img410/5759/dsc00078qd6.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/1839/dsc00076ei6.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

^ nice.. the wallpaper is in this months digit cd/dvd


----------



## New (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks..I have applied that wallpaper from digit cd/dvd only.Your workplace is also very cool.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

^ thanks


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2007)

very good initiative by *Gigacore *infact we can actually use this platform if *super-admins* think it's viable and have our very own *RiG Gallery*. Now take a look at this thread: There should be RIG Gallery Section. I think if the forum rules allow then this Gallery section can be designed in such a way that we may be able to post some pictures of our own RIGs and write some things about them. I think this would make this forum even better and in par with others.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

^ well thanks for that regards..

Well i saw that thread.. but i think admins have to think about it...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> ^^ LOL giga you call that messed?



You said try once again in IM... but i couldnt try.. My desk was messed for last two days... coz of coding... 

So here's the Mess: *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2284/2080346272_1621bb1c7a_m.jpg 
Enlarge


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 17, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> if that white tiffin box is not there...


 what is the current price of this 'tiffin box'?


----------



## iMav (Feb 29, 2008)

it was around 3 years ago when i had once visited my then computer engg home to collect some hardware, i went to his house and he took me to his work area which you wont be surprised to know was his and his brother's bedroom, however that bedroom was like a geek heaven, hardware lying around all over the place, hardware boxes, cabinets shiny new equipment all over the room something that gave me nerdgasms everytime i thought of that room and what all it had lying all over, cables, hard-disks, gpus, monitors every piece of hardware that u can think of.

after a few days of work i have finally got my bedroom to look something like that, my room is in my terms completely geeky, i have a headless chicken running xp connected to my main comp and i can control thanks to our friend charan's tutorial ... 

heres my now more geekier, more hardwared workspace:

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2149/dscn2378ld3.th.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2191/dscn2376cb4.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

truly geeky


----------



## max_demon (Nov 12, 2008)

Now my PC looking dashing ........ I purchased new 22" Widescreen Black TFT Monitor .... pics coming tomorow as it's night now  ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums3/ATgAAAA3-2io85DMZk2fdf8VDfe5rw666NxVXbX4DsTILZQ7P6zPYVtFYBReHXPL0muqsqcSaUzx-H-bSNCaL9FRonWcAJtU9VBKGxO2zCMQiEQ0tBxf10fJigMHyw.jpg


I snapped waay back when I got it so my grafix card box is still there .

See the current state  

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/342/dscn0296bb8.jpg

Meet my Spitz male dog called Jojo  :-

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/2236/dscn0276ry2.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

here's my new workspace:

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/3780/atgaaaaieq6mts4kyamxog0ii4.jpg

Ubuntu  :

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/9003/atgaaadukooz6j87r9qqsrqhf9.jpg

XPeee 

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/935/atgaaadtffezgo2n7tfghwfdi7.jpg

sorry for the bad image quality.. shot on my SE K508i's VGA cam


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2008)

^Thats awesome workspace you got giga


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

^ hehe


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

Comment on my PeeSee !!11


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

^ heh! It's cool man.. pink PSP btw ?? ewww


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^lol...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

*gallery.me.com/sunnychahal93#100040&bgcolor=black&view=grid -iMac

Will post some pics of my PC and other iMac soon.Believe me my PC looks much much better than this.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 18, 2008)

My office cube
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12531/my%20desk.jpg

>.<


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 18, 2008)

Naturally, all Macbook and iMac based workspaces look beautiful 
Goobimama's was great. So was yours Psychosocial.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Paranj you bought a Mac and didn't bother to tell me


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 18, 2008)

^I never bought one. Nor will I. Neither will I take it for free (if I get it for free, I will sell it off and buy something good.). Beta is just referring to my PC Workspace .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm just complementing his workspace.

I'd love to own a Mac.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2008)

Darn, I could have shown my workspace. Its a bit messy. I can't upload because I'm on Dial-up!!! I think I had shown it to Beta.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Maybe I could upload it? I've got those pics somewhere on my PC.


----------



## max_demon (Apr 15, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> here's my new workspace:
> 
> *img511.imageshack.us/img511/3780/atgaaaaieq6mts4kyamxog0ii4.jpg
> 
> ...



why there is one mouse wired and one mouse wireless ?


----------



## max_demon (Apr 15, 2009)

My PC has Changed a Lot over time . See

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7277/15042009217.th.jpg
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/2892/15042009218.th.jpg
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/4671/15042009219.th.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/6858/15042009221.th.jpg


----------

